# Only In The "fita" Section Could A "angel" Get Locked Down



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

That was the best thread in this section in months!!!!

I just wish GT was here to push it along......



I was left wondering whether CMJoads was OBT??????  :wink: He definitely has what it takes to be...... M4L!!!! Call us we like your style...... Not bad for a Jim :cocktail:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Holy Crap!! You guys made me read that stuff?  I would have never suffered the agony except for your witty comments. 

Quiver bashing...now there is something that would only happen in here.  


It's humor boys, don't lash me with your bow stringer uppers.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Holy Crap!! You guys made me read that stuff?  I would have never suffered the agony except for your witty comments.
> 
> Quiver bashing...now there is something that would only happen in here.
> 
> ...


You'd think OBT would at least provide us with a link to the thread he was referencing. Maybe he doesn't know how to insert links? 

:angel: 

:mullet:

:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

OBT, I got this one...you don't have to get out of the left lane.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=319569


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

whole thing made me quiver


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

centerx said:


> whole thing made me quiver


Booooooooooooo!!!!! Hiiiisssssssssss!!!!:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

DarrinM said:


> That was the best thread in this section in months!!!!
> 
> I just wish GT was here to push it along......
> 
> ...


Since I am considered a "newbie" by the "experts" it is OK for me to ask? Who is "OBT", "M4L" and "GT"?


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

CM JOAD said:


> Since I am considered a "newbie" by the "experts" it is OK for me to ask? Who is "OBT", "M4L" and "GT"?


GT = George Tekmitchov - Easton Arrow Designer/Hoyt pro-shooter - No longer posts here.

OBT = OneBowTie - CiC M4L

M4L = Martin 4 Life

Questions are generally appreciated here...but so is listening...


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

CM JOAD said:


> Since I am considered a "newbie" by the "experts" it is OK for me to ask? Who is "OBT", "M4L" and "GT"?


M4L is "Mutant for Life," a compliment. GT's resume is way too huge to give justice to briefly, but he's the man behind the X10 arrow. OBT is OneBowTie, notorious leader of The Mutants, a roving band of hillbillies that terrorizes archery discussion boards all over the world. OBT and GT aren't on the best of terms.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Paradoxical Cat said:


> GT = George Tekmitchov - Easton Arrow Designer/Hoyt pro-shooter - No longer posts here.
> 
> OBT = OneBowTie - CiC M4L
> 
> ...


gt-also top bow designer, former US Archery Team member-US Field Team member, angel quiver advocate, former contributor to Archery Focus, and definetly a man who did not suffer fools gladly. Pretty fair pistol shot too

OBT the Crown/Clown Prince of AT -see him if you need some new wheels


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> gt-also top bow designer, former US Archery Team member-US Field Team member, angel quiver advocate, former contributor to Archery Focus, and definetly a man who did not suffer fools gladly. Pretty fair pistol shot too
> 
> OBT the Crown/Clown Prince of AT -see him if you need some new wheels


GT sounds like a very knowledgeable and intelligent man. Wonder why he couldn't figure out the value of leather over plastic?....


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

CM JOAD said:


> GT sounds like a very knowledgeable and intelligent man. Wonder why he couldn't figure out the value of leather over plastic?....


Here we don't go there again!! :wink: :eyebrows:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I was left wondering whether CMJoads was OBT??????  :wink:


I was thinking more along the lines of Hammer


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Hammer


Thank you! That is quite a compliment. Too bad he is a flaming liberal. Like all great farmers in our State, Hammer is out-standing in his field!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> GT sounds like a very knowledgeable and intelligent man. Wonder why he couldn't figure out the value of leather over plastic?....



yeah, leather records, and drinking cups are really great. it makes great contact lens material and soda one liter bottles as well


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Thank you! That is quite a compliment. Too bad he is a flaming liberal. Like all great farmers in our State, Hammer is out-standing in his field!


Hammer is indeed one of a kind. Not sure about the compliment though :wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

for what its worth......i have a vista camo quiver...have had it for years now....the thing is about as abused as it can get....lays on barn floor when not in use.....the dog uses it on occasion.....it has had the plastic tubes mamed and shredded more than once......yet it still is available for duty everytime called upon.....

and for the record...it aint plastic looking.....and it aint leather.....

i have to admit though....4 pages of arguing over the few ounce difference of a quiver and that makes the difference to all those GREAT FITA SHOOTERS....wow, those are some real anal shooters....if a couple onces really does make the difference in there making a good or bad shot....

does angel make a nice "pleather" camo quiver...id like to get a price against that 12 dollar vista quiver.....

cmjoad.....you sound like you have a grasp on things around here....if your ever bored with the fita gang....make your way on over to mutantville or even gen pop.....even the know it alls are starting to actually see some change happening without the blessing of the elite's.....

i sure do miss gt and all his knowledge....especially the way he shared it with everyone:wink: 

quivers.....not only do they hold arrows.....they hold and unfold opinions....


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> yeah, leather records, and drinking cups are really great. it makes great contact lens material and soda one liter bottles as well


Frankly, this is the type of "objective" answer I am learning to expect from Jim C. What is your experience with carrying your arrows in drinking cups and soda bottles?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Frankly, this is the type of "objective" answer I am learning to expect from Jim C. What is your experience with carrying your arrows in drinking cups and soda bottles?


that depends what was in the cups and bottles. If its real mountain dew, your arrows will be sticky and a few hornets may land on them. If its Diet Mountain Dew, the hornets will be less evident. If its chocolate milk, they will start smelling rather nasty after a few days. If its Old Granddad or Mad DOg 44, your arrows may not fly in a straight line but you probably won't be a caring either

anything else we need to edify you on young grasshopper?:wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> for what its worth......i have a vista camo quiver...have had it for years now....the thing is about as abused as it can get....lays on barn floor when not in use.....the dog uses it on occasion.....it has had the plastic tubes mamed and shredded more than once......yet it still is available for duty everytime called upon.....
> 
> and for the record...it aint plastic looking.....and it aint leather.....
> 
> ...


Hey I shoot a Vista quiver as well.  The thing is tough and light and looks like real fabric.   I bet it is as light as anything out there.  For a belt I use a Uncle Mike's belt without the holster.  People keep asking me why I have bullet holder loops on my belt and I tell them those are for holding bullets when I pack my S&W .44 mag. Nest time I am gonna go to a shoot and leave those things on my belt and that should stop the questions. It might be kind of heavy though. 

I almost bought an angel in Vegas. The quiver that is.  I like them and the leather ones.


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

CM JOAD said:


> Frankly, this is the type of "objective" answer I am learning to expect from Jim C. What is your experience with carrying your arrows in drinking cups and soda bottles?


Depending on your arrow length, X10s fit really well in a "yard" glass. Getting them out is a little hard, though. Green glass coke bottles work well, too, but it is difficult to afix them to a belt.

Personally, I prefer leather contact lenses. But that stitching...:biggrin1: :behindsof


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> yep....only in the fita section could "you people" get a angel thread locked down.....
> 
> and i think i read somewhere in "this section" once that yall thought the other sections were WEIRD.....
> 
> ...


But I think the decision to "lock down" was a little skewed. I have seen the moderator's name on other threads touting the Angel quiver. I guess maybe he "couldn't take the heat"


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Angel Quivers part II :brick: 

:moviecorn


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Hey I shoot a Vista quiver as well.  The thing is tough and light and looks like real fabric.   I bet it is as light as anything out there.  For a belt I use a Uncle Mike's belt without the holster.  People keep asking me why I have bullet holder loops on my belt and I tell them those are for holding bullets when I pack my S&W .44 mag. Nest time I am gonna go to a shoot and leave those things on my belt and that should stop the questions. It might be kind of heavy though.
> 
> I almost bought an angel in Vegas. The quiver that is.  I like them and the leather ones.


well toothy....in vegas there all angels....some acutally are quite heavenly.....what happened to your little angel from the year before....


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> well toothy....in vegas there all angels....some acutally are quite heavenly.....what happened to your little angel from the year before....


Just never caught up to her.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> i sure do miss gt and all his knowledge....especially the way he shared it with everyone:wink:



Me too.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> But I think the decision to "lock down" was a little skewed. I have seen the moderator's name on other threads touting the Angel quiver. I guess maybe he "couldn't take the heat"


CM my man....i see you really are somewhat of a newbie.....:wink: 

why of course the mods around here tend to get a bit trigger happy if they as much as get a 3% discount from some plastic coated company.....you see CM....if some of the gunslingers around here holster a product .....there owned.....and that means they know more than you or i or anyone else will ever know about any product that contains a letter in it of said product....

CM, i am somewhat taken back by the notion that you- a newbie.....not all knowing could have come into the ZONE OF KNOWLEDGE and gotten a thread locked down.....usually they just delete such newbies with lessor knowledge on said subjects posts....so you must have really rankled some feathers to get the whole thread put into lock down....very impressive....

in the future, id suggest you come in under the radar on some subjects....first check the mods sig lines and be sure if your going to take the opposite stance as any mod sig lines....you blind side em....meaning...first talk up the product like its one you own and like...than come back and tell them you found something wrong with said item....it usually takes em a day or two to regroup and come back with something so over the top that you or i would just move on to the next thread we have even less knowledge or opinion on.....

tread lightly CM.....your on sacred grounds over here.....you have inventors, olympic caliber and of course...dont forget the many and various usac and fita team members......and in case you cant beat em on any of those fields....talk about ping pong and squash:wink: , it lights em up everytime(who loves ya JIMC:wink: )


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh OBT...................how did you ever know I needed this chuckle today! :tongue: :tongue: 

So...........................when are you planning on putting on them white trousers again, sporting a pleather quiver and heading to an outdoor fita shoot to hand me over a crispy.....:wink: 

Thanks for making my day as always!

~Scoobs~


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> CM my man....i see you really are somewhat of a newbie.....:wink:
> 
> why of course the mods around here tend to get a bit trigger happy if they as much as get a 3% discount from some plastic coated company.....you see CM....if some of the gunslingers around here holster a product .....there owned.....and that means they know more than you or i or anyone else will ever know about any product that contains a letter in it of said product....
> 
> ...


Don't forget "Crossbows"............................:wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

monty53 said:


> Don't forget "Crossbows"............................:wink:


well last i heard was that spectre went through cross bow college....so i figure there cant be anyone on this site with as much accredability as him now:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:



> well last i heard was that spectre went through cross bow college....so i figure there cant be anyone on this site with as much accredability as him now:wink:



LOL looks like others have received plenty of BS degrees though:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> CM my man....i see you really are somewhat of a newbie.....:wink:
> 
> why of course the mods around here tend to get a bit trigger happy if they as much as get a 3% discount from some plastic coated company.....you see CM....if some of the gunslingers around here holster a product .....there owned.....and that means they know more than you or i or anyone else will ever know about any product that contains a letter in it of said product....
> 
> ...


OBT, thanks for the headsup! I am starting to develop my on "gang" that is ready to watch my back. Actually, I appreciate when it a thread gets shut down. It gets me back into business of making money...instead of enemies.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> OBT, thanks for the headsup! I am starting to develop my on "gang" that is ready to watch my back. Actually, I appreciate when it a thread gets shut down. It gets me back into business of making money...instead of enemies.



would that gang be the "PLEATHER POSSE"?


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

pleather has long had a place in society.....nothing to be ashamed of.....

ive sold many a seats made of genuine leather....and sold many more of the fine pleather......

whether its quivers or seat covers.....leather vs pleather has sparked many opinionated conversations.....

does anyone remember when vinyl used to be the coup de jour of fine wearable products....

man made just aint what it used to be


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim C said:


> would that gang be the "PLEATHER POSSE"?


Did someone call the "PLEATHER POSSE"? Im here for you CM JOAD. Hows that neet quiver holding up? Your son isnt getting to woreout with the extra weight is he?:embara:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> pleather has long had a place in society.....nothing to be ashamed of.....
> 
> ive sold many a seats made of genuine leather....and sold many more of the fine pleather......
> 
> ...


just think, if it wasn't for the Pleather Posse, we wouldn't be facing an OIL SHORTAGE


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

VTSTRINGMAN said:


> Did someone call the "PLEATHER POSSE"? Im here for you CM JOAD. Hows that neet quiver holding up? Your son isnt getting to woreout with the extra weight is he?:embara:


How...deeee!

Well, he started to wear down a little this weekend at an "International" shoot. It was kind of humid and the leather quivers started taking on moisture. By the end of the day, they were at least 1-1/2 ounces heavier than when we started. I am sure that was the main reason he shot the wrong target! No...wait a minute. That was you! Damn leather.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> just think, if it wasn't for the Pleather Posse, we wouldn't be facing an OIL SHORTAGE


I suppose we could be riding cows! That would save gas but the roads would get somewhat messy though. Kind of reminds you of some of these threads doesn't it?


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the pleather

It makes that cool sucking noise when you have to pull it away from your hip on a hot summers day:tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

well JIMC....to ge honest...the price of leather goods sky rocketed once the fancy dancy genuine leather handles started becoming in such demand on ping pong, squash, racket ball, tennis and other such widely participated sports soared in the mid 70's and beyond.....


so either way...when we pay at the pump......its more comforting riding in our fine rich man made pleather......and of course while were riding inside...our luxury pleather quivers are able to withstand the heat and cold of the grueling trunks being made of that wear resistant material that it is.....

so far, no trunk or bed has worn out none of my fist cotton/poly blended quivers either


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> well JIMC....to ge honest...the price of leather goods sky rocketed once the fancy dancy genuine leather handles started becoming in such demand on ping pong, squash, racket ball, tennis and other such widely participated sports soared in the mid 70's and beyond.....
> 
> 
> so either way...when we pay at the pump......its more comforting riding in our fine rich man made pleather......and of course while were riding inside...our luxury pleather quivers are able to withstand the heat and cold of the grueling trunks being made of that wear resistant material that it is.....
> ...



stick to archery OBT:wink: 

No one uses leather on a table tennis bat-
squash-its all synthetic stuff now-like TOURNAGRIP-the same paper stuff ROD WHITE used to use on his PSE recurve when he won the gold medal in 1996

racquet ball-wouldn't know that-once you play squash you never try racquet ball

I like CLOTH seats myself but I do have leather on my ES 300


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

puff..puff. I'm going to just sneak up here behind this rock and let you guys battle it out for a while. When you get tired out (quivers were too heavy) IA'LL BE BOCK!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> I suppose we could be riding cows! That would save gas but the roads would get somewhat messy though. Kind of reminds you of some of these threads doesn't it?


riding cows-are you making fun of the former president again?:wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

listen im trying my best to stick to the topic at hand.....ANGELIC quivers....

but after seeing that picture of that plastic looking thing with a bear clinging to it...i having a hard time coming to terms that thing is actually the preferred quiver to 85 % of top tourney archers worldwide....im really thinking like CM that something is wrong with that picture....

however, i am on record with the couple ounce difference as creating some very testy problems....as we all know...a few "ounces" once got one of those top shelf fita archers into some hot water......

so in all reality....an ounce just aint what it used to be:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> riding cows-are you making fun of the former president again?:wink:


(Whisper from behind the rock) "Former?"


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> riding cows-are you making fun of the former president again?:wink:


somehow i knew this was going to take a turn and someone would make a run at bowtech on this thread.....

i dont know how or why...but everything always ends up there fault....no, archers dont ride cows....they ride bulls....BOWTECH STYLE:wink: 

im still waiting for a few of them fita chicks to cowboy up:tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> but after seeing that picture of that plastic looking thing with a bear clinging to it...


Awwwwww come on OBT..........what did that little guy do to you?  :embara: :wink: :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Awwwwww come on OBT..........what did that little guy do to you?  :embara: :wink: :wink:
> 
> ~Scoobs~


im afraid of bears:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> somehow i knew this was going to take a turn and someone would make a run at bowtech on this thread.....
> 
> i dont know how or why...but everything always ends up there fault....no, archers dont ride cows....they ride bulls....BOWTECH STYLE:wink:
> 
> im still waiting for a few of them fita chicks to cowboy up:tongue:


How the hell did you get "bowtech" out of that? Do you have AT voices in your head?


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Be afraid........be very afraid................hehehe


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Be afraid........be very afraid................hehehe


hey scoobs...not to change the subject here...but after reviewing your sig line....thats alot of staffs your on.....:tongue:


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> however, i am on record with the couple ounce difference as creating some very testy problems....as we all know...a few "ounces" once got one of those top shelf fita archers into some hot water......
> 
> so in all reality....an ounce just aint what it used to be:wink:


You can toke that kind of insinuation somewhere else! It's not needed here. :zip: Now, back to the controversy at hand - pleather vs. something that looks like my 7th grade leather shop project...


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> hey scoobs...not to change the subject here...but after reviewing your sig line....thats alot of staffs your on.....:tongue:


Staff? Isn't that an infection?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

InKYfromSD said:


> You can toke that kind of insinuation somewhere else! It's not needed here. :zip: Now, back to the controversy at hand - pleather vs. something that looks like my 7th grade leather shop project...


Hee hee. Another sensible man with good taste!


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> hey scoobs...not to change the subject here...but after reviewing your sig line....thats alot of staffs your on.....:tongue:


Yeah............you can verify every single one........they are the real deals.


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> How...deeee!
> 
> Well, he started to wear down a little this weekend at an "International" shoot. It was kind of humid and the leather quivers started taking on moisture. By the end of the day, they were at least 1-1/2 ounces heavier than when we started. I am sure that was the main reason he shot the wrong target! No...wait a minute. That was you! Damn leather.


I did come in third place with that big 0. I bet I never would have shot the wrong bail and came in first had I been using a man made leather angel quiver though. Live and learn. Got to go now, gonna turn my shower curtain into some light weight pants to wear at the next shoot.

STRINGMAN


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

VTSTRINGMAN said:


> I did come in third place with that big 0. I bet I never would have shot the wrong bail and came in first had I been using a man made leather angel quiver though. Live and learn. Got to go now, gonna turn my shower curtain into some light weight pants to wear at the next shoot.
> 
> STRINGMAN



what is this-the Minnesota Mafia?


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Perhaps I was not clear. My project didn't come out anywhere near as clean looking as an Angel quiver! :wink: I'll take any that anyone wants to throw my way. I don't shoot wood arrows, gut or sinew strings, or horn nocks. Why should I have to shoot with a leather quiver? Give me pleather or give me something to clean the mud off of my cordura Bohning.


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Jim C said:


> what is this-the Minnesota Mafia?


Aint Ya scairt?


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Yeah............you can verify every single one........they are the real deals.



just funning you there scoobs.....now cowgirl up and shine the rich looking corinthian pleather quiver attached to your bear....


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> just funning you there scoobs.....now cowgirl up and shine the rich looking corinthian pleather quiver attached to your bear....


Do I get to wear the boots and hat too to complete the cowgirl look? :wink: 

I know you were funnin' me.....:tongue: I love ya!

~Scoobs~


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

VTSTRINGMAN said:


> Aint Ya scairt?


not at all, my trusty GUARD BAT is more than a match for all sorts of tools


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Do I get to wear the boots and hat too to complete the cowgirl look? :wink:
> 
> I know you were funnin' me.....:tongue: I love ya!
> 
> ~Scoobs~


only if you put the genuine white pleather pants to go with them....than of course...you'd be legal


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

InKYfromSD said:


> Perhaps I was not clear. My project didn't come out anywhere near as clean looking as an Angel quiver! :wink: I'll take any that anyone wants to throw my way. I don't shoot wood arrows, gut or sinew strings, or horn nocks. Why should I have to shoot with a leather quiver? Give me pleather or give me something to clean the mud off of my cordura Bohning.


your about as clear as the direction of the NAA BOARD nowadays.....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> only if you put the genuine white pleather pants to go with them....than of course...you'd be legal



too hot=white pleather minis as long as they are FITA legal length would be better (not on OBT-though)


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> only if you put the genuine white pleather pants to go with them....than of course...you'd be legal


Better watch what you ask for! LOL :wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> too hot=white pleather minis as long as they are FITA legal length would be better (not on OBT-though)


im a looker jim....you should see me in a finely tanned white pleather mini:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> im a looker jim....you should see me in a finely tanned white pleather mini:wink:


Hmmmm-sort of reminds me of the Russian FITA team circa 1972


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> what is this-the Minnesota Mafia?


Uff Da! I tink we got 'em on da run.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeeee Haaaa! This thread is flying now! Hold on tight if you don't want this American made cow to buck you off!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> not at all, my trusty GUARD BAT is more than a match for all sorts of tools


Speaking of that, what the hell is "that thing"?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Off Da! I tink we got 'em on da run.



Nonsense-ONe RIOT, one Ranger

One Herd-One GUARDBAT


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Hmmmm-sort of reminds me of the Russian FITA team circa 1972


isnt that when olga, alexia and the gang were so dominate....i think that dress whites have a definate place in competiton....


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Nonsense-ONe RIOT, one Ranger
> 
> One Herd-One GUARDBAT


lest not forget....ONEBOWTIE


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Hmmmm-sort of reminds me of the Russian FITA team circa 1972


Mmmmmmmmm. The smell and feel of some of that fine Russian pleather.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. The smell and feel of some of that fine Russian pleather.



harvested from the finest Chernobyl cows from the Peoples Collective Farms


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I guess under all that ruggedness, CM really _does_ have a sense of humor :wink: :yield:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Speaking of that, what the hell is "that thing"?


Its a GUARD BAT-a ferocious version of the MOONBAT. As to what a moonbat is-think of a TOOL FROM MINNESOTA


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

scooby3xs said:


> I guess under all that ruggedness, CM really _does_ have a sense of humor :wink: :yield:


Actually it has ALL been my "sense of humor". I'm just not that funny.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Its a GUARD BAT-a ferocious version of the MOONBAT. As to what a moonbat is-think of a TOOL FROM MINNESOTA


First I thought "shovel", but then it hit me like a stroke of lightning. "Bang, bang Maxwell's silver "hammer" came down upon my head"


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

InKYfromSD said:


> Give me pleather or give me something to clean the mud off of my cordura Bohning.


Potato brush and Resolve carpet cleaner if you're serious :wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> Potato brush and Resolve carpet cleaner if you're serious :wink:


Way to go.  One "serious" comment about a "russian" potato and everyone leaves!!!


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

CM JOAD said:


> Way to go.  One "serious" comment about a potato and everyone leaves!!!


LMAO

Be afraid of the Potato........VERY afraid

hey, I'm just trying to save a fellow cordura carrier a few extra ounces of dirt here! We gotta be able to compete with pleather don't we?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> LMAO
> 
> Be afraid of the Potato........VERY afraid
> 
> hey, I'm just trying to save a fellow cordura carrier a few extra ounces of dirt here! We gotta be able to compete with pleather don't we?


How much does a plastic potato weigh?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

*Plastic Pants*

So, Stringman. Are you done with your new "lighter weight" plastic pants? What are you going to do for a shower curtain?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Nice to see a hot thread in the FITA forum.:wink: 

BTW, CM....Whether or not I touted the quiver (don't think I did, but don't remember).....it had nothing to do with my decision to lock down the other thread....


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Nice to see a hot thread in the FITA forum.:wink:
> 
> BTW, CM....Whether or not I touted the quiver (don't think I did, but don't remember).....it had nothing to do with my decision to lock down the other thread....


Ha! I figured as much, but it was fuel for the fire. When I first saw your name had posted I thought, "Great, locked again!"


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

:wink: It is good to know that no matter how long I am gone, and even if I am forgotten, that AT will never change


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

G33k said:


> :wink: It is good to know that no matter how long I am gone, and even if I am forgotten, that AT will never change


Who are you?


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

CM JOAD said:


> Who are you?


One small case of rabies and a foot surgery and I have slipped from the public eye. No worries, Texas proved that I have not lost all abilities. My hiatus from AT may have to end if already my name is forgotten. Though it is kinda fun to think there are those to whom I am unknown.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

G33k said:


> One small case of rabies and a foot surgery and I have slipped from the public eye. No worries, Texas proved that I have not lost all abilities. My hiatus from AT may have to end if already my name is forgotten. Though it is kinda fun to think there are those to whom I am unknown.


Whatever....

Like when leaving a grocery store they say, "paper or plastic?". A requirement of this thread is that you first answer this extremely important quiver questions, "leather or plastic?" Just want to know "what side you on?" Do you prefer regular cows or plastic cows? Does you quiver weigh more or less than 22 ounces? Now you can come on board!

Also, once you have had rabies, the virus is always in your body. Please keep at a safe distance.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

:deadhorse:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

G33k!!!

Never forgotten! It was fantastic to see you in Texas! Also fab shooting! Legends of AT never disappear - they just go underground for a bit!

Glad to have you back!!

Going to GC??

~Scoobs~


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> Whatever....
> 
> Like when leaving a grocery store they say, "paper or plastic?". A requirement of this thread is that you first answer this extremely important quiver questions, "leather or plastic?" Just want to know "what side you on?" Do you prefer regular cows or plastic cows? Does you quiver weigh more or less than 22 ounces? Now you can come on board!
> 
> Also, once you have had rabies, the virus is always in your body. Please keep at a safe distance.



WHOA DUDE,

That looks very much like a personal attack against somebody much beloved by the community. You better take two steps back and think twice about where you're going.

Take a deep breath and think twice.


----------



## xit#1 (Apr 16, 2006)

All of you have spent allot of time over nothing. i am amazed.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

You just did too. Thanks for playing along.:welcome:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Selil said:


> WHOA DUDE,
> 
> That looks very much like a personal attack against somebody much beloved by the community. You better take two steps back and think twice about where you're going.
> 
> Take a deep breath and think twice.



HOLY DISRESPECT BAT GIRL-Poor form attacking the lovely Babe of BIOLA.

The Shame, The Shame


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Jim C said:


> HOLY DISRESPECT BAT GIRL-Poor form attacking the lovely Babe of BIOLA.
> 
> The Shame, The Shame


No disrespecting of the BIOLA Babe allowed.:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> No disrespecting of the BIOLA Babe allowed.:wink:



The Repercussions could be dreadful


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Jim C said:


> The Repercussions could be dreadful


Very fun to watch though....


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

G33k said:


> :wink: It is good to know that no matter how long I am gone, and even if I am forgotten, that AT will never change


Nikki!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back!!!!!!

The rabid wonder forgotten? NEVER! Twenty lashes for the thought even :wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> Nikki!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back!!!!!!
> 
> The rabid wonder forgotten? NEVER! Twenty lashes for the thought even :wink:


But does she prefer leather or plastic?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> But does she prefer leather or plastic?


hard to say but no self respecting hot bat chick would be caught dead in a plastic batgirl bodysuit


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> hard to say but no self respecting hot bat chick would be caught dead in a plastic batgirl bodysuit


But, Mr. Jim. Wouldn't you be concerned that her suit would be "too heavy?"


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> But, Mr. Jim. Wouldn't you be concerned that her suit would be "too heavy?"


we aren't talking archery now? take it up with her-I'm not the one who has to fly around tall buildings chasing ignorant newbies on AT:wink:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Beloved? Babe? Sniff Sniff, I am so touched. /wave to Scoobie!! Awesome to see you at Texas. I decided that shooting well is alot of fun. I think I will try it again at Gold Cup :wink: 

As for beating a dead horse, well who hasn't pulled out a stick once and a while and taken a whack or two. What was the question again? Plastic or Leather ? Answer: Yes! That was easy, next!!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

G33k said:


> Beloved? Babe? Sniff Sniff, I am so touched. /wave to Scoobie!! Awesome to see you at Texas. I decided that shooting well is alot of fun. I think I will try it again at Gold Cup :wink:
> 
> As for beating a dead horse, well who hasn't pulled out a stick once and a while and taken a whack or two. What was the question again? Plastic or Leather ? Answer: Yes! That was easy, next!!


The next question is: "Do you feel that leather quivers are so heavy that they affect your performance?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

G33k said:


> Plastic or Leather ? Answer: Yes! That was easy, next!!


    

I think we've changed the definition of quiver here :banana:


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> The next question is: "Do you feel that leather quivers are so heavy that they affect your performance?



My water bottle weighs more than my entire quiver, releases, tool, and arrows combined. And all of that weighs like .4 percent of my body weight.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

G33k said:


> Beloved? Babe? Sniff Sniff, I am so touched. /wave to Scoobie!! Awesome to see you at Texas. I decided that shooting well is alot of fun. I think I will try it again at Gold Cup :wink:
> 
> As for beating a dead horse, well who hasn't pulled out a stick once and a while and taken a whack or two. What was the question again? Plastic or Leather ? Answer: Yes! That was easy, next!!


You would look good in either sweetie.  I shall wear a shirt untucked in your honor this summer.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

onebowtie said:


> 4 pages of arguing over the few ounce difference of a quiver and that makes the difference to all those GREAT FITA SHOOTERS....wow, those are some real anal shooters


Hmm...aren't "anal" and "FITA" redundant?

I realize I'm too new here to have any informed comment on this, but it seems to me that shooting FITA is all about paying attention to details. It doesn't seem possible to be a successful FITA shooter and not be anal...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Warbow said:


> Hmm...aren't "anal" and "FITA" redundant?
> 
> I realize I'm too new here to have any informed comment on this, but it seems to me that shooting FITA is all about paying attention to details. It doesn't seem possible to be a successful FITA shooter and not be anal...


that is true with just about any target event-foam bambis, indoor spots, ISU rifle, and if you want to really see anal, go hang out with some hard core ATA trapshooters.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Warbow said:


> Hmm...aren't "anal" and "FITA" redundant?
> 
> I realize I'm too new here to have any informed comment on this, but it seems to me that shooting FITA is all about paying attention to details. It doesn't seem possible to be a successful FITA shooter and not be anal...


Thanks for the compliment!  I guess that every other archery discipline is just fling an arrow and then hope it hits something. No need for details at all. Kind of like driving an Indy car: just hit the gas pedal and go.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> My water bottle weighs more than my entire quiver, releases, tool, and arrows combined. And all of that weighs like .4 percent of my body weight.


Unfortunately, a leather quiver will absorb humidity and could potentially even be 1 to 2 ounces heavier at the end of the day than at the beginning. I am pretty confident that I can keep my game on track, but some of our "experts" are convinced that that extra weight will put their game right into the tank!


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Pleather won't absorb moisture! Leather will. I'm pretty sure neither one can absorb humidity though.

This thread has been HAMMERED enough. There's so much stuff being sprayed around it's getting humid in here...:vom: :rain:


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> Unfortunately, a leather quiver will absorb humidity and could potentially even be 1 to 2 ounces heavier at the end of the day than at the beginning. I am pretty confident that I can keep my game on track, but some of our "experts" are convinced that that extra weight will put their game right into the tank!



I sweat that much weight getting out of the truck.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

*Nearing the Original*

We are close to matching and exceeding the size of the "original" Angel Quiver Thread. Thread made it to 131 replies on 4 pages before it was "locked down" for questionable reasons???


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Leather would likely lock down after it had absorbed moisture, pleather would just stay, well, pleathery. I'll take the pleather. Heck, my wife already has us all driniking skim milk. That's not real either. :spit: Has all usefulness disappeared from this thread and it's become merely a weak attempt at boosting post counts?


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

InKYfromSD said:



> Leather would likely lock down after it had absorbed moisture, pleather would just stay, well, pleathery. I'll take the pleather. Heck, my wife already has us all driniking skim milk. That's not real either. :spit: Has all usefulness disappeared from this thread and it's become merely a weak attempt at boosting post counts?



I regrest to inform you that I'm working dilligently to return this forum to the grandeur and majesty I can only imagine it once held. My job is to be the cluless noob low water mark, and proliferate baseless opinion and innuendo. What are you here for?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> I regrest to inform you that I'm working dilligently to return this forum to the grandeur and majesty I can only imagine it once held. My job is to be the cluless noob low water mark, and proliferate baseless opinion and innuendo. What are you here for?


Selil, you are doing a wonderful job! It is really energizing to see someone work hard to be successful at their assignment.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Selil said:


> I regrest to inform you that I'm working dilligently to return this forum to the grandeur and majesty I can only imagine it once held. My job is to be the cluless noob low water mark, and proliferate baseless opinion and innuendo. What are you here for?


I need a reason, a purpose, an excuse, for being here? No one said I needed to here "for" anything when I signed up. Ed McMahon did tell me that I might already be a winner. So I thought I might drop in and see if I could get a deal on an Angel quiver and buy one for each of you with the money I might have already won but if you're going to be like that, I'll just take myself elsewhere. Forced to leave the land of pleather.  And on my birthday no less! Truly a sad state of affairs...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Selil said:


> I regrest to inform you that I'm working dilligently to return this forum to the grandeur and majesty I can only imagine it once held. My job is to be the cluless noob low water mark, and proliferate baseless opinion and innuendo. What are you here for?



me, I am here to deliver the benighted minnesotians from the darkeness of their cave into the bright white light of knowledge.

ALL HAIL THE GUARD BAT:amen: :amen: :cheer2:


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Jim C said:


> me, I am here to deliver the benighted minnesotians from the darkeness of their cave into the bright white light of knowledge.
> 
> ALL HAIL THE GUARD BAT:amen: :amen: :cheer2:



Couldn't that result in severe sunburn and likley bursting into flames? I mean Minnysoda isnt' exactly known as a tropical paradise.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Selil said:


> Couldn't that result in severe sunburn and likley bursting into flames? I mean Minnysoda isnt' exactly known as a tropical paradise.


can't make an Omlet without cracking a few eggs


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> can't make an Omlet without cracking a few eggs


Eggsactly!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Eggsactly!



coming around I see my young padawan


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> coming around I see my young padawan


Eggcept for a heavy quiver, my game is eggceptional and eggstraordinary!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Eggcept for a heavy quiver, my game is eggceptional!



Rotten it is young jedi

Hold nose Yoda does


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Rotten it is young jedi
> 
> Hold nose Yoda does


Have you ever eaten plastic eggs? They're a lot lighter than natural eggs...but the last a lot longer!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Rotten it is young jedi
> 
> Hold nose Yoda does


And if you ask the company they will put your name on them. Don't bother asking the chicken on real eggs because they won't do it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> And if you ask the company they will put your name on them. Don't bother asking the chicken on real eggs because they won't do it.



fowl you are, strong, the stupid side of the force is with this one


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> Have you ever eaten plastic eggs? They're a lot lighter than natural eggs...but the last a lot longer!


I hate when I get a piece of plastic shell in my plastic scramblers.ukey:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> fowl you are, strong, the stupid side of the force is with this one


Jim C., who the hell put a "Star Wars" chip in you?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

VTSTRINGMAN said:


> I hate when I get a piece of plastic shell in my plastic scramblers.ukey:


Hey! VTman. "Quit your Crying!"


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Jim C., who the hell put a "Star Wars" chip in you?



a sith lord you are-leather is your disguise

seriously, how many FITA field tournaments have you ever shot?


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> a sith lord you are-leather is your disguise
> 
> seriously, how many FITA field tournaments have you ever shot?


i thought you'd never ask:wink: 

2 NAA does that count


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> i thought you'd never ask:wink:
> 
> 2 NAA does that count



not asking about you OBT-you don't have to prove your archery credentials to me-I have seen you at enough shoots

which ones were those? they are few and far between:sad:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Jim C said:


> not asking about you OBT-you don't have to prove your archery credentials to me-I have seen you at enough shoots
> 
> which ones were those? they are few and far between:sad:


reading and the recent NAA INDOOR nationals.....i went to the one in georgia and had the pleasure of being part of a long time judge's last stand....he retired after he had to set me straight a time or two:wink: 

matter fact.....darrin m and myself were talking about going to some upcoming big fita outdoor shoot.....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> reading and the recent NAA INDOOR nationals.....i went to the one in georgia and had the pleasure of being part of a long time judge's last stand....he retired after he had to set me straight a time or two:wink:
> 
> matter fact.....darrin m and myself were talking about going to some upcoming big fita outdoor shoot.....


I was asking CMJOAD about FITA FIELD since he seems to think saving weight really is unimportant

FITA Field is something you probably would enjoy=talk to John Dudley or Jamie Van Natta or Aya or Cuz Dave-I suspect you will run into them fairly soon


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

onebowtie said:


> reading and the recent NAA INDOOR nationals.....i went to the one in georgia and had the pleasure of being part of a long time judge's last stand....he retired after he had to set me straight a time or two:wink:
> 
> matter fact.....darrin m and myself were talking about going to some upcoming big fita outdoor shoot.....


I can certainly confirm that OBT was at the NAA Indoor Nats. And the part about the judge retiring after setting OBT straight.:wink: 

Now about that FITA outdoor tourney......OBT, where are we headed, boss?


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> reading and the recent NAA INDOOR nationals.....i went to the one in georgia and had the pleasure of being part of a long time judge's last stand....he retired after he had to set me straight a time or two:wink:
> 
> matter fact.....darrin m and myself were talking about going to some upcoming big fita outdoor shoot.....


I never thought I could say this but you are more FITA than me.  Never gone to one yet. 

You buy your white loafers yet?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> a sith lord you are-leather is your disguise
> 
> seriously, how many FITA field tournaments have you ever shot?


I am not actually an archer, but I play one on TV and I HAVE stayed at a Holiday Inn. Let's see, how many full FITA's have I shot... approximately zero. 

My quiver "weight" expertice is based on simple logic and physical facts. In addition, I have done a lot of serious research called ... walking with a 28-ounce rodeo belt buckle. (I won that roping "real leather" cattle)

I have also absorbed a quite a bit being around a couple of our Cadet JOAD kids and their top rate Coach. You will soon become familiar with their names, they will probably be on the top of the leader board at the end of the JOAD Nationals, National Outdoor and Jr. World Trials. One uses a real leather quiver and one uses and Angel. I guess we will see?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Is this a joke?


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't believe I just spent the last 20 minutes reading a 4 page thread about the weight of a quiver......... holy chit....... 


Solution is simple........... get a STOOL.   Preferably in Camo. Blends nicely with the lawn.........:wink: 

I rope cows. Don't ride them.


I DID attend a Horton Crossbow tech school. And got a certificate   And bought one for my kids to hunt with this fall. 

And lastly, I could care less about the weight of a side quiver.


On a quiver though......... here's a serious question. Supposing that one actually uses a quiver to hold your arrows and such, wouldn't it get a whole lot lighter towards the end of the shooting end? 

So my question is.......... Why does weight really matter since the weight is always changing anyway?

This makes no sense to me. 

I DO miss GT though. Perhaps I'll call tomorrow and offer him a Coke. I hear they can drink that now.  

And why are all these gen-poppers in here?

And OBT........... Jim C is also a slingshot specialist. Tread lightly. It was a slingshot that took down Goliath. With only 1 shot........ LMAO.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Is this a joke?


Once again, I believe that my sarcasm has passed right over your head.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> I can't believe I just spent the last 20 minutes reading a 4 page thread about the weight of a quiver......... holy chit.......
> 
> 
> Solution is simple........... get a STOOL.   Preferably in Camo. Blends nicely with the lawn.........:wink:
> ...


Do you dare to ignore to the experts? If they say that an 8-oz difference in the weight of your quiver will tire you over the course of the day so that your accuracy suffers, won't you take them at their word? I mean, they have told us how knowledgeble they are? Isn't that enough for you? You certainly don't want physics to get in the way.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

So I can't tell tone from written words.  
That's what these little smiley faces are for. 
Sarcasm poorly delivered is never going to hit it's mark. 


BTW why is a thread about a locked thread allowed to continue along the same lines?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Marcus said:


> BTW why is a thread about a locked thread allowed to continue along the same lines?


And this effects your life how?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Doesn't worry me, but certainly makes you feel more important than you really are.


----------



## xit#1 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am still amazed


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> matter fact.....darrin m and myself were talking about going to some upcoming big fita outdoor shoot.....


OBT.....................are you FINALLY taking me up on my offer on the latter shoot I mentioned to you???? I would love to see you trudging back and forth to that 90 meter target 36 times! Then 70, then 50 and okay - now you can put your stool out at 30! LOL :wink: :tongue: 

Think you can get your slingshot to fire that far? :wink: :wink: 

Let me know if you need anything

~Scoobs~


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Doesn't worry me, but certainly makes you feel more important than you really are.


"Butt Monkey!!!!" 

"Doesn't worry me, BUT"

You can certainly have your opinion, which I can certainly disagree with, but again, this effects your life how? And here we go again. You feel that it is important for you to "jump in" to this "tongue-in-cheek" chat and start shooting personal arrows? Marcus, I am sure you are an intelligent guy "BUT"....


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

scooby3xs said:


> I would love to see you trudging back and forth to that 90 meter target 36 times! :wink: :tongue:
> 
> ~Scoobs~


Actually, wouldn't it only be six times with six arrows per end? This would mean that you would only be carrying the additional 8 ounces of your leather quiver 1,080 meters rather than 6,480 meters. Jim C, this would explain why you get so tired?


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> OBT.....................are you FINALLY taking me up on my offer on the latter shoot I mentioned to you???? I would love to see you trudging back and forth to that 90 meter target 36 times! Then 70, then 50 and okay - now you can put your stool out at 30! LOL :wink: :tongue:
> 
> Think you can get your slingshot to fire that far? :wink: :wink:
> 
> ...


well scoobs....now i have two very good reasons not to go....first of all....if they dont allow 4wheelers or golf carts for the ride.....

and i just read where compounds are the problem in FITA ARCHERY....so i really wouldnt want to be part of the problem....there fore all compound shooters should avoid fita type events and become part of the solution:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Actually, wouldn't it only be six times with six arrows per end? This would mean that you would only be carrying the additional 8 ounces of your leather quiver 1,080 meters rather than 6,480 meters. Jim C, this would explain why you get so tired?



I again ask you, how many FITA Field tournaments have you been to? I am not talking about walking on a flat fita field. I am talking walking up and down 45% hills in 9000+ feet for 6 hours in a row.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

OBT, you can still play. Just be sure you're not carrying any leather! We'll even fix you up a nice tandem bicycle to get you back and forth to the targets. You'll hardly even have to pedal. Don't want you getting lost without all those stakes to help you find your way.:wink:


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

CMJOADZE, you need to tell the running community that the material used to make their shoes makes no difference then. Adidas, Nike, Brooks, they're all spending a ton on R&D. They could better use the money to find a cure for gophers and blackflies. And also tell the marathoners that used to take razor blades and carve up their shoes to remove what weight they could, they weren't accomplishing anything either.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I again ask you, how many FITA Field tournaments have you been to? I am not talking about walking on a flat fita field. I am talking walking up and down 45% hills in 9000+ feet for 6 hours in a row.


I answered you the first time. You must have missed it. Probably so tired from lugging your extra 8 ounces around all day.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

InKYfromSD said:


> CMJOADZE, you need to tell the running community that the material used to make their shoes makes no difference then. Adidas, Nike, Brooks, they're all spending a ton on R&D. They could better use the money to find a cure for gophers and blackflies. And also tell the marathoners that used to take razor blades and carve up their shoes to remove what weight they could, they weren't accomplishing anything either.


Don't have to, You just did! Although it is interesting that you use a completely different industry to try to justify your argument. Do runners where plastic quivers? Do runners where their shoes on their hips? Will Nike put your name on your shoes?

And you might have hit on something. I have never seen blackflies around a plastic cow!


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

CM JOAD said:


> Don't have to, You just did! Although it is interesting that you use a completely different industry to try to justify your argument. Do runners where plastic quivers? Do runners where their shoes on their hips? Will Nike put your name on your shoes?
> 
> And you might have hit on something. I have never seen blackflies around a plastic cow!


I had to try and find an industry that you might understand, archery wasn't doing it for you.:wink: I guess you could claim that the Kenyans who run without shoes are still in actuality using leather. They might carry shoes on their hips for crossing rock fields, cactus patches, and snake-infested areas.

I have some glow-in-the-dark plastic flies I'll send you for the next time you see a plastic cow with no companions.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> I answered you the first time. You must have missed it. Probably so tired from lugging your extra 8 ounces around all day.


I taught law at one time-I made my point and I made it again
Its called the socratic method.

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I taught law at one time-I made my point and I made it again
> Its called the socratic method.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss


"Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach."

So, I am to understand that your question was "more important" than my answer?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

InKYfromSD said:


> I had to try and find an industry that you might understand, archery wasn't doing it for you.:wink: I guess you could claim that the Kenyans who run without shoes are still in actuality using leather. They might carry shoes on their hips for crossing rock fields, cactus patches, and snake-infested areas.
> 
> I have some glow-in-the-dark plastic flies I'll send you for the next time you see a plastic cow with no companions.


Yada, yada, yada. Back on topic, your point was?


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Don't have to, You just did! Although it is interesting that you use a completely different industry to try to justify your argument. Do runners where plastic quivers? Do runners where their shoes on their hips? Will Nike put your name on your shoes?
> 
> And you might have hit on something. I have never seen blackflies around a plastic cow!


Here you go CM......................you got your plastic cow with flying black flies!!! :wink: :wink: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

*Mr. Moderator??*

Oh, Mr. Moderator? Can we lock this besotted thing down, please? :lock1: :lock1:


Oh..And those who can, teach those who don't. Learn it, live by it.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Point? Paper or plastic? Do you want fries with that? Check your oil? Point? Would it matter? I think the original point was OBT's good natured tongue in cheek post about the Angel quiver post. Are you ready to move on to a discussion of higher things or is the Angel-envy still boiling in your blood?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> "Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach."
> 
> So, I am to understand that your question was "more important" than my answer?



I would be happy to compare say the star FITA medals I have won with yours or say the kids I have put on ALL Olympian, JR world and JR USAT with you  

that adage, like most, is incorrect in many instances. I guess you ought to note that Dave Cousins can't shoot because he gives seminars-same with Terry Wunderle or Tim Strickland or Don Rabska or Guy Krueger


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Here you go CM......................you got your plastic cow with flying black flies!!! :wink: :wink:
> 
> ~Scoobs~


best break out a plastic sprayer filled with DDT


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> well scoobs....now i have two very good reasons not to go....first of all....if they dont allow 4wheelers or golf carts for the ride.....
> 
> and i just read where compounds are the problem in FITA ARCHERY....so i really wouldnt want to be part of the problem....there fore all compound shooters should avoid fita type events and become part of the solution:wink:


Oh but now OBT............I have ONE great reason that superceeds 2 of your good reasons..............I'll be there! :wink: :wink: Now isn't that reason enough to hook up the ol' M4L train and head on out! :tongue: 

~Scoobs~


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

CMJOAD, tell us again what your qualifications are. I looked up your score from the Minnesota state indoor. Can you at least teach?


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> Oh but now OBT............I have ONE great reason that superceeds 2 of your good reasons..............I'll be there! :wink: :wink: Now isn't that reason enough to hook up the ol' M4L train and head on out! :tongue:
> 
> ~Scoobs~



well you make a very good and valid point now:wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

InKYfromSD said:


> CMJOAD, tell us again what your qualifications are. I looked up your score from the Minnesota state indoor. Can you at least teach?



qualifications??????????? what are anyones qualifications to compete in archery????? does it state that you have to have good scores in order to gain knowledge ....or does good scores mean your opinion is the LAST WORD

and from what ive seen around here...yall revere some folks who really dont shoot all that great of scores...matter fact, its right here i read that there are only 4-5 really good shooters on this whole site...and they all are right here....

and KY...we all know that if you cant be a doer...you'd make a excellant coach or teacher....:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> qualifications??????????? what are anyones qualifications to compete in archery????? does it state that you have to have good scores in order to gain knowledge ....or does good scores mean your opinion is the LAST WORD
> 
> and from what ive seen around here...yall revere some folks who really dont shoot all that great of scores...matter fact, its right here i read that there are only 4-5 really good shooters on this whole site...and they all are right here....
> 
> and KY...we all know that if you cant be a doer...you'd make a excellant coach or teacher....:wink:



LOL-Brian shot a 1150 Recurve FITA in his FIRST attempt
I think he used to be hovering around the very top of the FSL division at the NFAA IIRC

the whole point was CMJOAD asking about my credentials as a lawyer because I taught labor law as a GRADUATE student at Cornell many years ago


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

onebowtie said:


> well you make a very good and valid point now:wink:


Only on ONE condition..................you make sure you bring Kitty with you!!!


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> qualifications??????????? what are anyones qualifications to compete in archery????? does it state that you have to have good scores in order to gain knowledge ....or does good scores mean your opinion is the LAST WORD
> 
> and from what ive seen around here...yall revere some folks who really dont shoot all that great of scores...matter fact, its right here i read that there are only 4-5 really good shooters on this whole site...and they all are right here....
> 
> and KY...we all know that if you cant be a doer...you'd make a excellant coach or teacher....:wink:


OBT, I stand corrected. I didn't mean to imply that one needed qualifications to compete in archery. I was trying to compliment CMJOAD by saying that based on his scores, he must be a GREAT teacher!:wink: 

I don't revere anyone on this earth. I do however have respect for people who make a difference or who have accomplished things that others haven't. This includes some atheletes, and yes, archers, but only those that give something back.

Personally, I wouldn't consider myself a "doer" with a recurve. And I most certainly don't consider myself an archery teacher, but I have the pleasure of shooting with people who are both.

Drive on over here to the Other Midwest this summer, shoot a FITA with us, and I'll show you what a Titleist 905T was designed to do.:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

scooby3xs said:


> Here you go CM......................you got your plastic cow with flying black flies!!! :wink: :wink:
> 
> ~Scoobs~


But will they put your name on the plastic cow?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> But will they put your name on the plastic cow?



you want a Mo[n]ogram on a cow?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

InKYfromSD said:


> CMJOAD, tell us again what your qualifications are. I looked up your score from the Minnesota state indoor. Can you at least teach?


My qualifications are that I own a computer, just like you.:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

onebowtie said:


> qualifications??????????? what are anyones qualifications to compete in archery????? does it state that you have to have good scores in order to gain knowledge ....or does good scores mean your opinion is the LAST WORD
> 
> and from what ive seen around here...yall revere some folks who really dont shoot all that great of scores...matter fact, its right here i read that there are only 4-5 really good shooters on this whole site...and they all are right here....
> 
> and KY...we all know that if you cant be a doer...you'd make a excellant coach or teacher....:wink:


I think we have been told several times that "the really good shooters" don't come here anymore. That would explain why most of you "experts" are still here.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> the whole point was CMJOAD asking about my credentials as a lawyer because I taught labor law as a GRADUATE student at Cornell many years ago


Again, I don't believe I ever ask you about your credentials "as a lawyer". Of course, that never stopped you from offering them.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> I think we have been told several times that "the really good shooters" don't come here anymore. That would explain why most of you "experts" are still here.


I never claimed to be a "really good shooter"-I got third at nationals one year in field and usually medal at our state NAA shoots.

However, I have been coaching for ten years-at least 500 hours a year. I also have set up more recurve bows than I can remember and as InKY will testify to, I have experience with just about every recurve bow available

Oh BTW I have a NFAA Master Coaching Certificate, a NAA Level II and spent several years really learning how to coach from people Like Charlie Pierson

we aren't talking about what its like to shoot for an olympic gold medal CM
we are talking about your somewhat "working class hero" resentment of someone wanting to get what is the best generally available quiver


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> you want a Mo[n]ogram on a cow?


Actuality, that is pretty good one.:RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Again, I don't believe I ever ask you about your credentials "as a lawyer". Of course, that never stopped you from offering them.



I have never offered any comments on my credentials to practice law other than noting I have a law degree from Cornell


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> "Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach."
> 
> So, I am to understand that your question was "more important" than my answer?



Those who use silly catch phrases to attack other people loose the respect of the community and have to find another hobby.

When you go being pithy and insulting you never know who else you might be insulting along the way.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> But will they put your name on the plastic cow?


HAHA...........last time I checked I was far from being a cow!  

Right OBT and JimC????? :wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I never claimed to be a "really good shooter"-I got third at nationals one year in field and usually medal at our state NAA shoots.
> 
> However, I have been coaching for ten years-at least 500 hours a year. I also have set up more recurve bows than I can remember and as InKY will testify to, I have experience with just about every recurve bow available
> 
> ...


I am impressed! It is totally amazing that with those credentials you are still able to stay so humble. There is one thing that you forgot to put on your resume. "A/T World Archery Consultant". With the tag line, "Whether you want to know it or not, I'm going to tell you anyway!"


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

scooby3xs said:


> HAHA...........last time I checked I was far from being a cow!
> 
> Right OBT and JimC????? :wink:



ITs an Udderly ridiculous comparison:wink:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> Those who use silly catch phrases to attack other people loose the respect of the community and have to find another hobby.
> 
> When you go being pithy and insulting you never know who else you might be insulting along the way.


I guess you just proved your own point!

You and I are not able to choose how others react to what we say. It is our choice how we react to what is said to us. There is nothing I can say or do to make you mad, unless you allow yourself to get mad. There is nothing I can say or do to make you happy unless you allow yourself to be happy.

Therefore, I could only insult you if you want to be insulted. If you choose to be insulted, there is nothing I can say or do which will keep you from being insulted. It is all your CHOICE!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> ITs an Udderly ridiculous comparison:wink:


Another pretty "good one"!:RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> I guess you just proved your point!
> 
> You and I are not able to choose how others react to what we say. It is our choice how we react to what is said to us. There is nothing I can say or do to make you mad, unless you allow yourself to get mad. There is nothing I can say or do to make you happy unless you allow yourself to be happy.
> 
> Therefore, I could only insult you if you want to be insulted. If you choose to be insulted, there is nothing I can say or do which will keep you from being insulted. It is all your CHOICE!



So, what you're saying is that it's just fine for you to be insulting and you shouldn't have to suffer the consequences?


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> So, what you're saying is that it's just fine for you to be insulting and you shouldn't have to suffer the consequences?


That is NOT what I am SAYING. That is what you are WANTING to hear. (Check my tag line below about consequences...)

You may have heard, "Sticks and stone will break my bones, but words will never harm me"...unless I choose to let them harm me. It is a wonderful freedom, to be fully in control. Again, my words can only "insult" you IF you wish to be "insulted" Lighten' Up! Be Happy!


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

CM JOAD said:


> That is NOT what I am saying. That is what you are WANTING to hear. (Check my tag line below about consequences...)
> 
> "Sticks and stone will break my bones, but words will never harm me"...unless I choose to let them harm me. It is a wonderful freedom, to be fully in control. Again, my words can only "insult" you IF you wish to be "insulted" Lighten' Up! Be Happy!


I think the fundamental disconnect here is that while "Freedom of Speech does not grant freedom from consequence" it also does not grant freedom from responsibility. Basically, you are arguing that you are completely free from any responsibility for your words' effects, and that any effect of your words may have is solely the responsibility of the listener. By that logic, the effect of any uttered targeted slander or epithet is not the responsibility of the speaker, but rather the listener who has chosen to be offended. Thus, extending this _ad absurdum_, all culpability for insult lies with those who were insulted regardless of the intent of the speaker.

That is a complete sophistic crock...


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

CM JOAD said:


> That is NOT what I am saying. That is what you are WANTING to hear. Check my tag line about consequences...
> 
> "Sticks and stone will break my bones, but words will never harm me"...unless I choose to let them harm me. It is a wonderful freedom, to be fully in control. Again, my words can only "insult" you IF you wish to be "insulted" Lighten' Up! Be Happy!


You're confusing me CMJOAD. You're typing that the recipient of a comment has the option of reacting however they so choose. This is true. As adults, the rest of us understand that. It would seem that you are also saying that you have no problem walking into my home and using the "N" word to describe me or my family, just as an example. You are telling us that you can say whatever you want and the rest of us are to just to sit idly by and let it pass, that you are not responsible for the reactions caused by your words. Your sig. line would indicate that you're at least aware that some reaction should be expected and one should be held accountable for one's words. Or do you think it applies to everyone but you? This has certainly come a long way from your prejudice against Angel quivers.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> That is NOT what I am saying. That is what you are WANTING to hear. Check my tag line about consequences...
> 
> "Sticks and stone will break my bones, but words will never harm me"...unless I choose to let them harm me. It is a wonderful freedom, to be fully in control. Again, my words can only "insult" you IF you wish to be "insulted" Lighten' Up! Be Happy!



I just can’t figure out why you’re being so condescending to everybody. I hunt Internet Trolls like some hunt White Tails. Unless you stole the entire persona and information of a guy who is a pillar of his community, involved with children in a big way, on committees with his local chamber of commerce and in general a real nice guy you aren’t a troll. Yet you’re using pithy little sayings, disagreeing to be disagreeable, and in general spewing vitrol. Why is that?

You’ve insulted my and another persons profession. Then used witticism’s to try and wrangle out of it. You brought a topic from another closed thread to an entirely different thread. You harp on one small point from an argument. For what purpose? This kind of behavior does not sound like the pillar of a community. Pithy responses ripped off from writers like Fulghum or nursery school rhymes don’t seem like that person either.

Maybe I misperceive and you think it is humorous to be negative without reason. Can you see why it might be thought destructive and ill behaved to bring a topic from another thread that was closed to an entirely different thread? I’ve got no animosity towards you CM JOAD but I am trying to figure out why you are here if you don’t respect anybody. All I’m trying to do is reconcile the behavior of a person who should be my best buddy as another JOAD dad with the behavior of the person in this thread and the other who appears to disrespect all that I love about archery.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Paradoxical Cat said:


> I think the fundamental disconnect here is that while "Freedom of Speech does not grant freedom from consequence" it also does not grant freedom from responsibility. Basically, you are arguing that you are completely not responsible for your words' effects, but rather that any effect of your words is solely the listener's responsibility. By that logic, any uttered targeted slander or epithet is not the responsibility of the speaker, but rather the listener who has chosen to be offended. Thus, extending this _ad absurdum_, all culpability for insult lies with those who were insulted regardless of the intent of the speaker.
> 
> That is a complete sophistic crock...


So what is your point?:crutch: :drum: :fencing:


----------



## Paradoxical Cat (Apr 25, 2006)

CM JOAD said:


> So what is your point?:crutch: :drum: :fencing:


That I have figured you out and dismiss you for what you are.

I am no longer part of this thread, it has become patently uninteresting.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> I just can’t figure out why you’re being so condescending to everybody. I hunt Internet Trolls like some hunt White Tails. Unless you stole the entire persona and information of a guy who is a pillar of his community, involved with children in a big way, on committees with his local chamber of commerce and in general a real nice guy you aren’t a troll. Yet you’re using pithy little sayings, disagreeing to be disagreeable, and in general spewing vitrol. Why is that?
> 
> You’ve insulted my and another persons profession. Then used witticism’s to try and wrangle out of it. You brought a topic from another closed thread to an entirely different thread. You harp on one small point from an argument. For what purpose? This kind of behavior does not sound like the pillar of a community. Pithy responses ripped off from writers like Fulghum or nursery school rhymes don’t seem like that person either.
> 
> Maybe I misperceive and you think it is humorous to be negative without reason. Can you see why it might be thought destructive and ill behaved to bring a topic from another thread that was closed to an entirely different thread? I’ve got no animosity towards you CM JOAD but I am trying to figure out why you are here if you don’t respect anybody. All I’m trying to do is reconcile the behavior of a person who should be my best buddy as another JOAD dad with the behavior of the person in this thread and the other who appears to disrespect all that I love about archery.


Well said! I sincerely apologize to anyone that has been offended. Thank you for the "slap down".


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

:lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1:


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1:


Works for me! :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1:


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Before RK gets back to this thread, might I remind everyone that there is an Ignore List in your profile. Simply enter a member's id and their posts are automagically replaced with "This message is hidden because AAAAA is on your ignore list."


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> Well said! I sincerely apologize to anyone that has been offended. Thank you for the "slap down".


Not in any way meant as a slap down or hurtful. Sincerely. Just trying to understand where you're coming from.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Selil said:


> Not in any way meant as a slap down or hurtful. Sincerely. Just trying to understand where you're coming from.


I didn't take it as hurtful. I took it as good thoughtful advice and a "wake-up call". I am afraid that I haven't taken these "chats" as seriously as some obviously do. I will work hard to be more "responsible" in the future.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

InKYfromSD said:


> OBT, I stand corrected. I didn't mean to imply that one needed qualifications to compete in archery. I was trying to compliment CMJOAD by saying that based on his scores, he must be a GREAT teacher!:wink:
> 
> I don't revere anyone on this earth. I do however have respect for people who make a difference or who have accomplished things that others haven't. This includes some atheletes, and yes, archers, but only those that give something back.
> 
> ...


im impressed....a recurver who knows how to get my attention:wink: 

careful what you ask for.....cause horseyland aint all that far of a drive-that is if your eating up the pavement in a BOWTIE:wink: 

just give me a date anytime after the month of june.....im open in july, august or later.....ill bring the bow and of course the cure to titleist with me-TAYLOR MADE 

and i was hoping we didnt have to have a certain score to actually qualify to have a opinion or even think that scores were the judge of aptitude.....because ive actually shot with some folks ive beaten a time or too, and lord knows...im average at best in archery...and those folks have tons of knowledge and incite into archery......


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

onebowtie said:


> and i was hoping we didnt have to have a certain score to actually qualify to have a opinion or even think that scores were the judge of aptitude.....because ive actually shot with some folks ive beaten a time or too, and lord knows...im average at best in archery...and those folks have tons of knowledge and incite into archery......


If scores don't count, then I guess I *don't* have to migrate to genpop or the kids page. Whew!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> If scores don't count, then I guess I *don't* have to migrate to genpop or the kids page. Whew!



lol....your safe right here.....where all of yall win or make the podium everytime:wink: :tongue: J/K


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

CMJOAD.......... After reading this thread (perhaps my very first in the FITA section)........... I'm beginning to think that you're a very argumentative person............ perhaps one who speaks just for the very quick payoff of hearing yourself make a noise.:wink: 

It is apparent that your scores ain't none too good (referencing several posts in this thread). And you're critical of those who volunteer their time in teaching this sport to others.

So in my very qualified opinion............ you are not part of the solution. Therefore, that must make you part of the problem. (according to the rules of common sense.)


And putting one's name on a cow is called branding. I'm actually pretty good at that too. I'd be glad to demonstrate.:wink: 

You should show a little more respect. It may save you the weeble wobble treatment you're currently enduring.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

onebowtie said:


> and i was hoping we didnt have to have a certain score to actually qualify to have a opinion or even think that scores were the judge of aptitude.....because ive actually shot with some folks ive beaten a time or too, and lord knows...im average at best in archery...and those folks have tons of knowledge and incite into archery......


Now wait a minute... The last time I tried to post anything in this section I was told that I didn't have the merit to even read this section....:sad:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

JAVI said:


> Now wait a minute... The last time I tried to post anything in this section I was told that I didn't have the merit to even read this section....:sad:


All are welcome here. 

Especially you, Javi:darkbeer:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Cool, works a treat!



InKYfromSD said:


> Before RK gets back to this thread, might I remind everyone that there is an Ignore List in your profile. Simply enter a member's id and their posts are automagically replaced with "This message is hidden because AAAAA is on your ignore list."


----------

